# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Ra mắt bùng nổ, Aguero được “tâng” lên mây

## antkingdo

*Ra m**ắ**t bùng n**ổ**, Aguero đ**ượ**c “tâng” lên mây*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Ngay trong lần đầu chính thức ra sân trong màu áo “Man xanh”, Aguero đã chứng tỏ giá trị của mình khi 2 lần sút tung lưới đối phương và có 1 pha kiến tạo. Phong độ chói sáng này khiến HLV và các cầu thủ Man City vô cùng hài lòng.*

Chuyển về sân Etihad với mức giá 38 triệu bảng, Sergio Aguero được kỳ vọng rất lớn trong chiến dịch ganh đua ngôi VĐ giải Ngoại hạng cũng như tiến xa tại Champions League của Man City mùa này. Và quả thực anh đã không làm các CĐV nhà thất vọng khi có màn ra mắt không thể tuyệt hơn.


Sergio Aguero có trận ra mắt như mơ

Được vào sân thay Dzeko sau khi chân sút người Bosnia mở tỷ số trong trận gặp Swansea, “sát thủ” người Argentina đã đóng góp một cú đúp cùng một pha kiến tạo cho David Silva. Phong độ chói sáng ấy khiến HLV Mancini không tiếc lời ngợi khen.
“Chúng tôi đang có trong đội hình một tiền đạo xuất sắc, trẻ trung và tương lai sẽ là một cầu thủ tuyệt vời.Cậu ấy đã kết nối rất tốt với David Silva bởi họ cùng chung một phong cách chơi bóng. Tôi rất vui mừng với màn trình diễn hôm nay”, chiến thuật gia người Ý hồ hởi.
Dù vậy ông cũng tin rằng chàng Kun còn có thể tiến bộ hơn nữa. "Cậu ấy cần thêm 2-3 tuần nữa mới đạt 100% thể lực. Aguero mới tập luyện cùng đội 1 tuần và cần cải thiện hơn nữa. Cậu ấy chỉ vừa mới hồi sức sau 3 tuần tại Copa America", Mancini nói.
“Trong hiệp 1 Swansea đã chơi rất tốt nhưng sau 25 phút chúng tôi bắt đầu ép sân và tạo được nhiều cơ hội ghi bàn. Toàn đội đã có một khởi đầu suôn sẻ. Dù sao đây cũng mới chỉ là trận đầu tiên và mùa bóng còn rất dài”.
Không chỉ khiến HLV hài lòng, màn ra mắt của Aguero cũng được đồng đội Joe Hart đánh giá rất cao. “Màn trình diễn của cậu ấy thật xứng với mức giá chuyển nhượng. CLB đã phải chi một số tiền lớn nhưng rõ ràng đó là quyết định sáng suốt”.
Cùng quan điểm thủ quân Vincent Kompany phấn chấn: “Cậu ấy đúng là một ngạc nhiên thú vị. Aguero có tiềm năng rất lớn nhưng quan trọng hơn cả đó là không ít lần cậu ấy lùi về tham gia phòng ngự và hoạt động tích cực. Với đội bóng mùa này điều đó rất quan trọng”.

*Các chuyên mục khác*
diem thi dai hoc 2011
diem chuan nam 2011
xem điểm thi
diem chuan
vang sjc
tintuc
gia vang hom nay

----------

